# He won't lay down?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a dog that once would not lay down and it ended up being her anal sacs were very full. Even after the vet expressed them, it took another two days for her to be normal. I would put tons of pillows under her to make her comfortable.

Sorry about the diagnosis. My mother's terrier just had the same diagnosis about a month ago. The vet told her to try milk thistle to give him more time. So far, he does not act sick at all.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks. Can you explain milk thistle?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally! He must be exhausted 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I looked up milk thistle and I guess it helps detoxify the body, which is the function that the liver does.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am an herbalist and I just want to say always be careful with herbs as well. They are strong and should be used with just as much caution as medicine. Too much of any herb could be dangerous. Just a friendly reminder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. 
I am wondering if he is feeling uncomfortable or is in pain.
If this continues (I hope that it doesn't) please check in with your vet.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, all. He eventually made it down but you could tell it was a struggle. I check with the vet at 11A and they were no help. His incision is a week old today. I'm just wondering if it's finally bothering him?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am sorry, I missed the part about it only being a week since his surgery. I would think he is feeling some discomfort. Maybe now that he is sleeping he will feel better later. Maybe any pain medicine he was on is wearing off?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pain.....pester the vet directly ....this is the time that it serves your dog best to be a pain in the neck to the vet office...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If there is an emergency veterinary hospital near you, I would take him there immediately. This sounds like some kind of surgical complication. Emergency clinics or the clinics associated with vet med schools are good choices when a family vet is not responsive. And then I would find a different vet.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am not endorsing this site, but I just bought milk thistle from Puritan's Pride online. Their products are USP certified so you know what you are getting. I bought two bottles for $22 and got three more free. No tax and no shipping. My dog weights 80lbs, so each bottle will last me about 22 days. I fervently hope I need to order more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emergency*

Take him to EMERGENCY ANIMAL HSPTL. or vet immediately.
Could be a complication of the surgery or bloat!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

He's laying down today. I will keep a close eye. Thanks, friends!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

Let us know how he is!


----------

